# Pinched Ulnar Nerve Surgery



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

I found out today that I will be having surgery on my elbow to release a pinched ulnar nerve which has been causing my pinky and next finger to stay numb for the past four months. Doc says I'll be off the bike at last six weeks, but should be able to return after. Anyone ever had a similar procedure? Any issues with regard to riding after t he fact?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

You'll be good to go in almost no time.
I've had both elbows done.
Fought the problem for years before I found a doc that gave proper diagnosis and had a record of long term success with that surgery in athletes.
Wish I had the surgery done earlier.
You should feel relief from the numbness and nerve pain almost right away.
It will take several weeks/months before the nerve recovers depending on how severe your conditon is.
I continued to see improvement in nerve function and pain reduction for well over a year.
Years later, I'll get the odd twinge or pain, but nothing to hold me back on the bike anymore. Only thing that gets uncomfortable for my ulnar nerves any more is several miles of STEEP climbing on fireroads.
I went from not being to spend 15 minutes on the bike and barely being able to grab the handlebars at the worst, to being able to spend all day on the bike at the bike park or on the trails pain and numbness free.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I definitely feel better about it now. Luckily, the doc said I am at an early stage, only 4 months in, so should hopefully be no issues. I haven't had any pain associated with mine, just numbness in hand and some weakness in the beginning, which has gone away lately. Looking forward to a speedy recovery so I can get back up the bike as soon as possible after the surgery this Monday.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*No big deal*

I had one done about seven years ago. I was off the bike for nearly two months. Still have tingling/numbness in pinky. But I suppose it prevented it from getting worse.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. It's been a week since the surgery and still have numbness in my hand and pinky. Was this normal for you guys?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*May not stop*



Chronism said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It's been a week since the surgery and still have numbness in my hand and pinky. Was this normal for you guys?


I had mine done in 2004 and I still have that numbness. It can take ages for nerves to come back. But the most important thing was to stop the nerve degeneration before you lost use of your hand.


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

I pinched mine really badly and had non-stop horrible tingling/burning pain. I decided not to pursue surgery and took almost two years for it to get back to normal. If it happens again I would definitely do surgery!

I think what started it was the way I rested my elbow when driving especially on long trips and the way I slept at nite with a bent elbow.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

What I wad afraid of. I can live with the numbness, just aggravating. A question I will pose to my doc as well, but will riding in the future cause more harm being you are compressing that nerve at the palm causing your hands to go numb from time to time on a typical ride?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Ergon grips*



Chronism said:


> What I wad afraid of. I can live with the numbness, just aggravating. A question I will pose to my doc as well, but will riding in the future cause more harm being you are compressing that nerve at the palm causing your hands to go numb from time to time on a typical ride?


Since I got a better fitting bike I rarely have hand numbness problems. But just in case I'm now using some Ergon grips which reduce numbness anyway. I don't think hand numbness is bad for the Ulnar nerve, perhaps more for carpel tunnel though.

I had a nerve conduction test a few years ago and the doctor said the nerves were slowly coming back. I'm just happy I stopped it from getting much worse.


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Peripheral nerves (like the Ulnar nerve) demonstrate something called Wallerian degeneration when compresssed. The sheath around the nerve takes time to re-generate which typically explains the lag in symptoms following surgery. Sounds like you got it early which is good.
+1 on the Ergon grips as they have solved some wrist issuesI was having on longer rides. The ulnar nerve travels through a "tunnel" just below the pinky at the leve of the wrist and can also be compressed at this point.
Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## funnerprojects (Aug 12, 2011)

ouch, hope you recover soon


----------



## MTB4lifeCA (Sep 7, 2020)

Chronism said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It's been a week since the surgery and still have numbness in my hand and pinky. Was this normal for you guys?


did it get better over time?


----------

